# Karpfenlaus



## Andyzx12r (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

wir haben seit heute morgen ein Problem am Teich.

Wir haben Karpfenläuse leider festellen müßen an einem Fisch der dann auch heute gestorben ist.
Ein Koihändler in unser Nähe hat uns dann das Medikament Kusuri Fluke-M verkauft.
Da wir aber heute morgen zu schnell unterwegs waren haben wir Malachitgrün vor dem
Besuch beim Koihändler eingebracht.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:
Kann ich nun das Kusuri einbringen in den Teich oder muss ich erst warten bis das Malachit
aus dem Teich verschwunden ist?
Wir haben 2 andere Fische aus dem Teich entnommen und uns diese angeschaut.
Wo bei wir keine Karpfenläuse an den beiden sehen konnten.
Ich denke es ist noch im Anfangsstatium.

Was ist zu tun?


Die Eckdaten ca.60m³ Wasser und 52 Koi im Teich.
Letzte neue Koi (30 Stück) in den Teich gekommen- vor 14 Tagen ca.


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Aug. 2016)

Kann mir leider schlecht vorstellen das der Fisch an Karpfenläuse gestorben ist.
Auch erscheinen mir 52 Koi auf 60m³ Zuviel !!!!!
Wie groß sind die Koi.
Wobei das fast egal ist da die ja eh wachsen
Lass mal einen Abstrich machen.
Ohne das ich jetzt Kusuri Fluke-M und Malachitgrün verglichen habe sollte bei jeder Medikamentenzugabe der Beipackzettel beachtet werden denn da steht MEISTENS DRAUF In welchen Anständen man mit neuen Medis behandeln kann.
Ich würde niemals 2 medis mischen !!!

30 neue Koi ohne Quarantäne sofort in den Teich alle Achtung.


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Aug. 2016)

52 Kois ist schon heftig!
30 Neue, vom Händler?
Quarantäne?


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Aug. 2016)

Nein leider keine Quarantäne.
Was denn jetzt wohl ein Problem sein kann....

Nicht vom Händler, wobei der Altbestand von der gleichen Bekannten ist wie die Neuen.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Aug. 2016)

An Karpfenläusen sterben Koi nicht so schnell. Ich würde hier eher ein anderes Problem vermuten, aber ohne Diagnose ist das alles ein Blick in die Glaskugel. Bei der Größe des Bestandes wären es mir die Kosten für einen Koi-Doc allemal wert. Zuviel Zeit würde ich mir dabei nicht lassen, denn die aktuellen Temperaturen sind ein Traum für __ Parasiten und Bakterien...

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Nein, ich würde keine zwei Medikamente parallel in den Teich schütten.


----------



## tosa (28. Aug. 2016)

Hi Andy,

Hast du mal Wasserwerte gemessen? 

Ammonium, Nitrit, pH, kh, o2?

30 neue Fische in einen schon sehr gut besetzten Teich dürfte deine Biologie wahrscheinlich an ihre Grenzen gefahren haben. Du hast den Bestand verdoppelt, dazu mit Sicherheit noch gefüttert und die Biologie braucht länger als 1 Tag um sich dem anzupassen!

Die karpfenlaus ist dann hier das kleinere Problem.


----------



## jolantha (28. Aug. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Nein leider keine Quarantäne.
> Was denn jetzt wohl ein Problem sein kann....
> 
> Nicht vom Händler, wobei der Altbestand von der gleichen Bekannten ist wie die Neuen.



Ich stell das hier mal klar, 
Andy hat meinen gesamten Bestand übernommen, in 2 Schichten ! 
Es waren alle gesund,und Quarantäne haben wir angenommen, sei deshalb überflüssig. 
Es sind meine 6 Alten, und deren Nachwuchs, wobei von vornerein abgeklärte war, daß da einige noch wieder
von abgegeben werden. 
Ich glaube nicht so recht, daß der Tod des einen durch die Karpfenlaus verursacht wurde .


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Aug. 2016)

*Ich wollte nicht sagen das wir die Karpfenlaus mit den neuen Fischen mitgebracht haben!
Das Stand auch nie zur Debatte.*

Ich denke wir werden das so machen:
Heute machen wir einen Wasserwechsel.
Morgen machen wir dann wieder einen und Dienstag geht dann das Fluke Medikament
ins Wasser.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Aug. 2016)

Gehe doch mal auf die frage ein die Tosa oben wegen den Wasserwerten gestellt hat.

Das der koi warscheinlich nicht an KarpfenLäuse gestorben ist haben jetzt ja schon einige geschrieben.

Ich kann und will es nicht begreifen das immer irgendwas an Mitteln in den teich gekippt wird ohne die genaue Ursache zu kennen.
Aber ist ja egal solange man das zeug frei kaufen kann.
Dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenn sich immer mehr Resistenzen bilden.

Kann dir nur den Tipp geben jemand mit Erfahrung an den teich zu holen.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Aug. 2016)

Mit diesem gewaltigen Neubesatz, wirst du deinen Teich, sowie Fische, wohl "etwas" überfordert haben...
Welcher Fisch ist denn nun, genau an besagter Karpfenlaus gestorben? Altbesatz, oder einer der neuen?

Ein gesunder Koi, stirbt sicherlich nicht wegen einer Karpfenlaus! Da wird was anderes im argen sein, erst Recht bei diesen Temperaturen (sollte Sie bei Dir auch so hoch sein..).

Was ich noch nicht verstehe, wieso holt man sich so VIELE Tiere in den Teich & kümmert sich dann nicht richtig darum?
Hier wird einfach wieder irgendwas in den Teich gekippt, ohne eine Ahnung zu haben, was überhaupt Sache ist, unverständlich.


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist das zum einen die Antworten so zögerlich kommen aber viel schlimmer warum man immer nur nach treten muss. Mögliche Fehlerquellen sind aufgezeigt und sogar Lösungsvorschläge gebracht alles weitere kann man nu bei mehr Informationen besprechen..........


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Aug. 2016)

So ich hatte hier technische Schwierigkeiten, was nun noch on Top kamm.

Ich ärgere mich sowieso schon drüber das ich über das Ziel hinaus geschossen bin.

So wir haben die gesammt Zeit die Wasserwerte im Blick gehabt. jeden morgen nimmt meine Frau die Wasserwerte über den JBL EasyTest.
Es werden die Wert immer im grünen Bereich angezeit, bis auf Clor, der ist immer etwas erhöht.
Wir haben darauf hin das Leitungswasser was wir in den Teich einbringen getestet- das Clor kamm schon aus dem Wasserhahn.
Wir lassen nun das Wasser über eine Brause einlaufen, weil wir gelesen haben das das Clor mindert.

Ich mache den Teichfilter z.Z. 2-3 Mal in der Woche sauber. Der Filter besteht aus drei IBC Container.
Wir lassen wenn der Filter sauber gemacht wird nur Leitungswasser nachlaufen.


----------



## tosa (28. Aug. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> So ich hatte hier technische Schwierigkeiten, was nun noch on Top kamm.
> 
> Ich ärgere mich sowieso schon drüber das ich über das Ziel hinaus geschossen bin.
> 
> ...



Alle Werte im grünen Bereich? Bei einer Verdoppelung des Bestandes? Hast du diese nie gefüttert? Also als ich mir 5 Größe in meinen bestand gesetzt habe und dementsprechend die Futtermangel erhöht habe waren es ammonium und dann Nitrit sofort oberhalb des grünen Bereichs! Und das bei 1500l eingefahrenem Helix und 150m3!


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

was soll ich nun sagen?
Wir lesen es an den Test ab.....
Ich wollte aber morgen zu dem Koihändler fahren und dort das Wasser mal analysieren lassen.....


----------



## tosa (28. Aug. 2016)

Das mache bitte und lege dir bei diesem bestand bitte tröpfchentest zu. 

Ich meine das nicht böse Andy, habe das auch im Lg verfolgt und gebe dir zu bedenken das malachit deine Bio angreift! Und das sehr deutlich! Deswegen wundern mich diese Wasserwerte umso mehr. Gerne hätte ich von dem Toten Koi ein Blick in die Kiemen gehabt, hast du noch einen der kränkelt, die flossen kneift? Dann hol den mal raus und gucke unter die kiemendeckel, diese sollten blutrot sein! Zudem hast du derzeit mit Sicherheit einen Mega keimdruck im Wasser, das ist nicht einfach. Auch der Tipp von Thomas mit der Uvc aus ist zwar richtig, aber, wer tötet die neuen Keime das es wieder rund läuft...., also alles sehr mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt und eigentlich dumm gelaufen


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Aug. 2016)

Dumm gelaufen ist schon nett gesagt, ich ärgere mich schon sehr......

Diesen Tröpfchentest habe ich auch im Fokus, ja.
Die UV- Lampen brennt seit heute morgen auch wieder.( Kamm auch vom Koihändler der Tipp)

Wasser wurde heute gewechselt und ich wollte morgen wieder wechseln.
Ich habe in die Kiemen geschaut die waren dunkelrot und keine Pünkchen oder sowas.
Morgen kann ich mal einen Fisch fangen....


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Aug. 2016)

Meine Frau hat eben mal ausgewogen was wir z.Z. an Futter einbringen.
Wir legen bei ca.250 Gramm am Tag.
Nicht viel denke ich....?


----------



## tosa (28. Aug. 2016)

Jepp, kann manchmal auch nett sein, nur warum soll ich auf dir rumstreiten, ist doch eh zu spät, die Fische schwimmen im Teich, jetzt geht es darum das wieder zu begradigen, beim nächsten mal bist du bestimmt vorsichtiger....

Also tröpfchentest von jbl, ammonium, Nitrit, pH Test bitte nicht von jbl, die sind Mist mit ihrer Spreizung, da frage mal im Fachgeschäft nach einem wertefeld von Ca. 6-9, mit einer Anzeige in Max. 0,2 schritten.

Ansonsten derzeit bei den Temperaturen Max. Belüftung und das Futter etwas reduzieren, sprich nicht mehr füttern als vorher die alten von dir bekommen haben. Und dann mit den Ergebnissen der derzeit täglichen wasseranalyse langsam die Fütterung erhöhen.

Die karpfenlaus wirst du verhältnismäßig gut los, Tipps hast du diesbezüglich. Beim Malachits bin ich derzeit überfragt, ich persönlich schwanke da gerade zwischen keimdruckreduzierung und Auswirkung auf die Biologie, steht derzeit bei mir mit 50:50, ich wüsste nicht welchen Weg ich da derzeit selber gehen würde an deiner Stelle...., wahrscheinlich einen ganz anderen....


----------



## tosa (28. Aug. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat eben mal ausgewogen was wir z.Z. an Futter einbringen.
> Wir legen bei ca.250 Gramm am Tag.
> Nicht viel denke ich....?



Das geht, das kennt auch dein filter, oder? Das Problem sehe ich mit dem kommenden Winter, denn jetzt kriegen die Koi alles das an Futter was sie für den Winter brauchen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2016)

Bei guter Filterung wird an den meisten Teichen etwa 1 % des Gesamtfischgewichtes gefüttert. So ist derzeit noch mein Stand. Wenn es da was Neues gibt, lasst es mich bitte wissen. 250 Gramm Futter klingt für mich jetzt recht viel.


----------



## tosa (28. Aug. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Bei guter Filterung wird an den meisten Teichen etwa 1 % des Gesamtfischgewichtes gefüttert. So ist derzeit noch mein Stand. Wenn es da was Neues gibt, lasst es mich bitte wissen. 250 Gramm Futter klingt für mich jetzt recht viel.



Bei 60 Koi wenig, bei mir __ fliegen pro Tag (gut es sind inzwischen auch diverse in der ü80-90 Liga) Ca. 1,5-2kg am Tag rein, und das ist in 2-3min weg.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (7. Sep. 2016)

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. Karpfenlaus?
Ich habe meinen Stör heute aus dem Teich ins Quarantäne Becken genommen. Er hat dabei ca 10 Karpfenläuse abgeschüttelt und 5 weitere habe ich von seiner Hut gesucht. Danach habe ich ihn wieder in den Teich gelassen. Dort schmitt er wieder normal. Ich vermute das noch tausende Karpfenläuse im Teich sind.
Habt ihr das Malachit wirklich in den Teich gegeben. Das Zeug ist doch schwer giftig. 
gruß
Heiko


----------



## Andyzx12r (7. Sep. 2016)

Moin Heiko,

Malachit Grün hilft bei Karpfenläusen nicht.

Bei uns im Teich ist es sehr wahscheinlich überstanden.
Wir haben uns für ein Mittel endschieden was der Koihändler empfohlen hat.
Kusuri Fluke-M heißt das.
Hier auf dem Board wird ein Mittel gegn Hundeflöhe empfohlen, ich kann da leider nichts dazu sagen.
Was uns bewegt hat das Fluke zu benutzten ist: Der Fisch muss nicht erst gebissen werden und so das Gegenmittel zu sich zu nehmen.
Bei Fluke werden auch die Läuse getötet die frei im Wasser rum schwimmen.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sich ob auch die Gelege der Laus mit getötet werden.

Das für uns endscheidenden war das die Laus nicht erst zubeißen muss und der Fisch wird somit nicht verletzt.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (7. Sep. 2016)

Danke,

klingt schon mal gut. Wie lange ist das bei Euch her?
Wenn Du mit einem Planktonkescher durchs Wasser gehst und Mulm fischt, hast Du dann noch Karpfenläuse dabei?

gruß

heiko


----------

